# Creating playlists/etc in MP3 player?



## carrie640

I've gotten an 8gb RCA Opal that can hold a gazillion tunes (like over 2500!). Granted, I am not going to have that many tunes to put on it, but I will have a great deal (and it will free up space on my PC!). 

But how in the HECK do you organize these things on an MP3 player so you can find them other than flipping through each and every one?? I've seen options to sort by ALBUM, YEAR, GENRE, ARTIST, etc, but still...that certainly isn't going to narrow things down tremendously! That is why I upgraded from an iPod Shuffle...so that I have more control and that doesn't mean just so I have a display. 

What I am looking to do is be able to create "folders" and put certain tunes in each one. For instance...for my 80s stuff, create a folder with all of that in it so when I want to ONLY LISTEN TO that type, I can select that and won't get any current tunes I may have on the player. You know..sort of like create my own album. 

Is there a way to do this? I just can't find a way to do this on the player itself and when I transfer MP3s to it, it just all seems to go into one big bunch. 

HELP! 

Thanks!


----------



## yustr

Your player should come with a CD that contains music management software. Your owners manual (LINK) also says you can use Yahoo Music Manager or Windows Media Player to organize your songs. You do it on the computer first then import the organized songs to the player.


----------



## carrie640

OK..that I do understand...but if I want to put like 100 tunes on my mp3 player, but not listen to all of them...only certain ones...how do I do that? Like I would love to be able to put all 80s in one folder...70s in another...and then choose one to play..not have them all in the same area.

Do you think that is possible?


----------



## dm01

Definitely.

Windows Media Player allows you to make your own playlists and sync them to a device.

In WMP: File=> Create Playlist
A new playlist will be created, and you will be given the option of naming this playlist.
Once this is completed, you can right-click particular artists, albums, or songs in tile view, and select Add to=>Playlist.

To transfer playlists to your player, use the Sync utility just like for songs and the like.

Have fun!


----------



## carrie640

Do you know where I would find them in my MP3 player? I see where (on the computer in Windows Explorer) that it is (playlist) on my OPAL, but I don't know where it would show physically on the player. UGH.

Call me technically challenged! LOL!


----------



## cousinit

I know this thread is old BUT since it is a top hit for those googling "Opal playlist" I thought I should post this answer here.

YOU CANNOT CREATE OR EDIT PLAYLISTS FOR RCA OPAL MP3 PLAYERS. As far as the world knows, RCA did that on purpose and has no plans to change this problem. :upset:

Here is a workaround: re-tag your mp3s before you transfer them to the Opal. Put your playlist name in a field the Opal WILL search, like "Genre". You can then sort all your music under the Genre menu, and the Opal will play all the files you wanted.

You can also put sub-folders into the Opal's music interface using this method. Simply change the Album title to match whatever sub-folder name you want to have, and leave the Genre the same as what's in the playlist. Opal will show the album under the Genre menu.

How do you re-tag all your mp3s quickly? I use mp3tag from ManiacTools.com. It lets you delete tags as well as set tag information on large numbers of files in one batch action. I re-tagged 7.2GB worth of files in 26 different folders and sub-folders in about 30 minutes using this program; I'm sure other, more enterprising people could do it in less time.

I have seen another product--the MP3 Teddy Bear--that may also benefit from this workaround. Good Luck everybody!


----------

